# FS: Java Fern, Decorations, Gravel/Eco-complete mixture/Peat Granuals



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Gravel and black Eco-complete mixture, just over 1/2 5gallon bucket, has had a quick rinse done on it, contains snails. $7









Fluval Peat Granuals (360g left of 500g, $7)










Lava rock approximately 4.5lbs (7"x7"x4") $7










Decoration ($5)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump, some java fern sold, lots left!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

PM'd.........


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

mixed gravel pending
Dry Ferts pending
Java Fern pending
Flourish root tabs pending
Seachem liquid ferts pending


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Dry Ferts SOLD,

1 portion of Java Fern is pending

I still have the following of Java Fern, I have thrown it back in the tank with co2 and fert dosing until it is sold.

There are 3-4 handfuls at $8 each (as much as I can grab in my hand of smaller portions combined) as well as full bunches with the following foot print measurements: a 4"x5" piece at $16, a 4"x8" piece at $20 and a 4"x10" piece at $25


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump, some stuff sold, some pending still lots of java fern


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Added some gravel


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

pm regarding java fern sent


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump Want the fern gone $60 takes it all


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump it to the top.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump, updated java fern with new pictures, measurements and prices.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Old year bump


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Java Fern pending


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Java Fern SOLD! Closing ad and moving remaining items to equipment ad http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...oods-tools-feeders-co2-accessories-ect-34371/


----------

